
Ask HN: Best Time-Series Databases, open source and performant? - bootcat
Please suggest some best open source players, which you have hands on and used to see best performance !
======
StreamBright
This is not enough info though. How would you like to access the data in the
database?

I can think of few open source, performant databases that can store time
series data:

\- PostgreSQL

\- Riak TS

\- InfluxDB

These are my favorites.

~~~
bootcat
Have you tried Dalmatein and TsDB ?

